# thinking of going vegan



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

recently visited a slaughter house, I don`t think I can stomach eating another burger again. 

I m thinking of going vegan but it seems like it would be a tough thing to do but I will do it anyway. any suggestions on how to start off? any awesome recipes? guess I m looking for some vegan advice on how to begin.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Although I know people who have successfully done it cold turkey, I would recommend perhaps doing it in steps since anecdotal evidence suggests that you're more likely to succeed at it if you gradually give things up. I'd start with meat, then dairy or eggs and vice versa (remember, here, that milk and egg products are in almost everything).

If that seems daunting, there's nothing wrong with making some changes and not making others since every vegetarian or vegan choice you make counts. If you're only opposed to the treatment of animals in factory farms and not to the exploitation of animal reproductive labour in general, you could also try buying your eggs and/or milk locally if possible so that you know exactly where they come from and what kind of conditions they are produced under. Responsible consumption (even if it's of animals or animal products) is always best; remember that commercially produced vegetables, fruits, grains, etc. are also often produced in unethical ways that result in a lot of harm to the environment as well as animals. 

I wish you luck, though. I gave up meat three months ago after two years of debate and I'm very happy with my choice. I don't miss it at all.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Not saying you have to by any means, but if you do feel the craving for meat and want to avoid factory farms, taking your own game is also a way to go. 100 percent natural, cruelty free, local, and sustainable. And any fees you pay go to support conservation of the habitat. 

As for recipes - as a meat-eater, some of my favorite accidental vegan foods:

-spaghetti and sauce; easy enough to find a vegan version
-chili; most call for meat but it can be left out in favor of more beans and such
-crispy potato tacos (a la taco bell, leave out the cheese and sour cream)
-roasted garlic; take a piece of garlic, slice off the top, add olive oil and salt, then bake
-salad! with vinaigrette, croutons, sunflower seeds, and bacon bits (often a soy product)
-corn on the cob

Vegetarians options are _much_ easier. Mmmm... cheese... Look into a cheese alternative? I have no idea if they're any good.


----------



## Daithi (Dec 13, 2011)

I am not a 100% vegan. But I definitly limit myself on meat. Sometimes I go vegan for a whole month, then I eat meat and I feel sick for awhile, because my stomach is not use to it. Once you become vegan you loose meat enzymes, so it becomes hard to digest meat.

There is lots of yummy foods for vegans, you just have to be creative. There is lots of vegan meat, which taste good in a sandwich, horrible if you eat it alone. Vegan bratwurst are the bomb. You can buy them at walmart or whatever. 

This is a myth that vegans dont have muscle and get enough protein, but they can have just as much muscle. Just search vegan muscle builders and you will see. For protein eat nuts, beans, and soy. 

I dont have very many recipes. I just eat foods raw alot of times. But you can make vegan shakes, sandwiches and stir fry.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I recently went from being a vegetarian to being a vegan. It took me many years to get to this point, after recognizing that I wanted to go all the way. 

There are plenty of challenges you will need to prepare for, so I will just be honest about them instead of trying to sell you on a lifestyle that takes a lot of focus and commitment. If you try to do this without being properly determined and prepared, you will probably just get discouraged and give up. I won't lie. It is really hard. 

1.) Now that I have made the switch, I have noticed *how hard it is to blend in, socially*, because so many bonding experiences with family and friends are centered around eating non-vegan foods together. If you don't have any other vegans in your life, you will probably become an outcast for it, and depending on how tolerant they are, your friends might stop inviting you to go places with them because it is suddenly too much trouble. Until they give up on you, you will have to make hard choices. 

When you go to a potluck, everyone else will be sharing their homemade goodies, trying to get you to try them, but no matter how tasty those cookies look, you can't give in, even to make your friend happy. You will probably end up eating whatever you bring, and very little else. People will think you are being rude unless you explain why, but if you tell them, they will probably pick a fight with you over it, because saying you are a vegan for ethical reasons is one of the surest ways to make most people defensive.

Let's say your friends want to go out to eat together someplace nice. You will seem like the picky, fussy one who ruins everything for the others by demanding they choose a restaurant that has something you can eat. Unless you live in a big city with specialty restaurants, this is probably going to be an overpriced side salad that you will still have to special order to get without any of the ingredients that would usually make it taste good, or if you don't want to seem like an irritation, you can remain silent, let them pick the restaurant without you, and risk being the only one at the steakhouse they selected who has to ask the waiter "do you use butter when you cook that boring, flavorless vegetable side dish that isn't going to fill me up?" Even if you don't want to seem like a whiny brat, and just decide to observe the meal instead of participating, you might still end up having to reluctantly explain to your friends why you aren't eating anything, after they pressure you into telling them anyhow. This will almost always end in a conflict about animal rights, which is unavoidable and painful no matter how you approach it. After all, mentioning your veganism is a recipe for instant conflict, even if you aren't pushy about it.

2.) Other than the fact that the outside world is not at all accommodating or accepting, part of what makes veganism difficult is *trying to find ways of making things yummy* without cheese and dairy products, which can be nearly impossible unless you are cooking all of your own meals with expensive ingredients designed specifically for vegans. I hate the fact that this is true, but what I have discovered is that the only foods that really taste good are foods with a lot of dairy products in them. In fact, how good something tastes is directly related to the amount of milk-based ingredients it has. This is a definite problem for a new vegan who is used to getting to eat whatever s/he wants. Fortunately, there are people who understand this, and they try very hard to make substitutes for some of the foods we are most likely to miss. 

...Unfortunately, the substitutes tend not to taste very realistic, and the flavor missing from them is almost always the very thing that made the real version taste good. You will have to learn to accept this fact, which involves making a conscious choice to put your values above your sensory pleasure. If you plan to become a vegan, *you will have to resign yourself to never being able to eat the best tasting foods, ever again*. Once you have achieved an acceptance of that fact, you might be plagued with recurring dreams in which you are eating various fancy cheeses in foreign countries you have never actually visited, in quantities that would be impossible for a real person to consume. You will fantasize about that huge slice of garlic pesto pizza you ate with the stringy mozzarella dripping its salty grease against your tongue until you almost moaned with pleasure, and as you remember it, you will be painfully aware that you will never taste it again. The cheese dreams and fantasies can be either a blessing or a curse, depending on your attitude toward them, and whether or not you let yourself be tempted into giving up your values in real life. If you survive them, and if you are still committed, then the closest you will ever taste will be a mediocre cheese substitute that doesn't shred, doesn't slice, doesn't melt, doesn't have a chewy texture, and is a little slimy and flavorless. (I have gotten used to it surprisingly quickly.) It will never be as fulfilling as the real thing, but it also doesn't fuel the veal industry, so it is a trade-off that any person with a conscience must make regardless of the sacrifices involved. Since even the awareness of the cruel reality behind the dairy industry sometimes isn't enough to make me resist temptation, sometimes I have to imagine losing other things I care about, threatening myself with various superstitious possibilities instead, saying things to myself such as "If you eat this, you will be cursed, and everyone you love will die horribly in front of you. Your pets will be skinned alive and your love-interest will never respect you." That always seems to work. 

3.) When seeking cheese substitutes, one thing to pay attention to is the fact that if your fake cheese melts, shreds, slices or tastes moderately good, it probably still has dairy products in it, in the form of milk protein (casein). Not all soy cheese, almond cheese, or rice cheese is actually vegan. This tricked me at first, before I got used to *having to check the ingredients on EVERY single thing I buy, regardless of what it is*. 

Because so many things that seem like they should be vegan actually have hidden animal products in them, shopping will take you considerably longer. You won't be able to put a single thing in your basket without checking to see what is in it, unless it specifically says it is certified as a vegan food. Even if it is something you have purchased before, you will have to check to make sure they haven't decided to add some new ingredient that wasn't there before. Sending other people to pick up groceries for you is going to be nearly impossible, because you can't just list what kind of item you want, and have every possible brand of the item be vegan-friendly. Hidden threats are everywhere. If you were already a vegetarian, you would already be used to this.

4.) *Holidays will be less fun.* A big part of most holidays is getting to bake yummy treats for people, and getting to eat all of the free cookies, pies, cakes, custards, fudges, and seasonally-shaped chocolates that everyone else seems to distribute as a symbol of cheer, whether it is Christmas, Easter, Valentine's Day, Thanksgiving, or some made-up holiday that your family has decided to use as an excuse to eat lots of fancy dessert foods that rely heavily on milk and eggs. You might even receive non-vegan items as a gift, and will have to deal with the awkward choice of either politely thanking someone for something heartfelt that you won't use, or telling a loved-one about your veganism at an inopportune time. At gatherings, you might get stuck asking your sweet little old granny, "Do these traditional fruitcakes you made us have any animal-based ingredients?" Everyone will think you are rude and picky, and that you don't care at all for cherished family traditions. 

Telling them beforehand might be just as bad, since the people who really are supportive will feel like they have some special duty to make a vegan version of all of their time-honored classics just for you, which will, at best, probably make you feel like a pampered brat when you are presented with your own separate dish. Then, whether you like how the experimental new recipe turned out or not, you will be expected to eat all of it by yourself, because your relative took such care to make something just for you. 

5.) *You will have to constantly be prepared to fight everyone you talk to.* Even if you love peace and harmony, and are a devoted pacifist, you won't be able to avoid conflict once you are a vegan. You can decide not to tell anyone, but that only lasts until someone starts asking prying questions, or accidentally tries to get you to eat something you can't eat anymore. Then it all comes out, and when it does, they will ask you why. You can lie, but after a while they will eventually catch on. When you finally tell them it has to do with animal rights, you will seem like a nut. They will think you are an extremist. They might pick on you for it, or make a special point of flaunting their insensitivity toward animals. They will argue aggressively to try to change you, and they will think they are the ones being attacked, no matter how politely you present your position. No matter how hard you try to avoid conflict, they will always think you started it by saying you think the meat industry is cruel. They will feel judged. You will have to memorize a bunch of facts and statistics, just in case a debate arises. You will have to have an answer ready for every possible argument that can be used against you. You will be stuck in a state of perpetual defensiveness, and worst of all, you will be expected to do it without ever showing that you are offended or hurt by anything they might say against you. If you seem angry, you are just an example of a negative stereotype. If you get upset or start judging people for how they behave toward you or toward animals, they will take it as evidence that all vegans are crazy, and will never listen to another word you say. If you try to convert them, they will never take you seriously, regardless of how you go about it. If you are honest, and if you reveal how passionate you are about protecting animals, your passion will be treated as a weakness and it will be used against you. (This is why I am fighting for the pro-sensitivity cause before even attempting to change the world in any of the other ways it ought to be changed. The common anti-feeling attitude makes all other reform nearly impossible.)




*If you are still sure you are ready for it*, even now that you understand what you are up against, then it is time to start changing your lifestyle for the better. There are lots of great recipes online. Even a lot of non-vegan recipes can be modified with a few substitutions. There is plenty of nutritional information out there. The internet is overflowing with resources that make veganism easier.

You will feel healthier, happier, and your conscience won't be quite so burdened. You will be able to look at all of the ways being a vegan has complicated your life, and you will consider them all completely worth it. Your creativity will increase. Your energy will increase. You will be able to look at animals differently, with a new kind of respect that will make every living thing around you suddenly seem more valuable and precious. You will feel better about yourself and the world, and you will feel even more committed to making life better. 

So my main tip is this: don't expect this to be easy, but definitely expect it to be worthwhile. Also, congratulations. What you are doing takes a lot of courage. I wish you only the best of luck.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh dear. Here's some Vegan PR before the OP thinks it's all doom and gloom... ._.

@snail - I think that's a bit of a bleak picture you're painting there. There are ways around a lot of those things. Moreover, it doesn't have to be an "all or nothing" thing. That's a sure way to ensure that someone avoids veganism completely, rather than to convey the merits of even reducing animal/byproduct consumption by any amount. It helps. Every little bit helps.

When vegan, I always just lied to people and told them I had health issues that made me severely allergic to dairy/eggs and unable to digest meat. If I really couldn't due to a professional networking event or lunching with a prospect, I'd bend and eat "normally" just for then. No need to be totally perfect.

I would DEFINITELY NOT recommend even mentioning your values, ethical choices, or thoughts on animal welfare. Keep it to yourself if you think it'll just make things awkward/uncomfortable for the people you're with.

As for the dairy thing...not true, IMO. Have you ever tried coconut milk as a substitute? Mmmmm! 

The key is to seek out umami flavors - that's what makes food "delicious". It's a taste, along with sweet, sour, salty, bitter, etc.

Vegan "butter" also tastes exactly like the real thing, as does the mayo, I've found. Ice cream? Again, the rice milk, hemp milk, or coconut milk based ice creams are OMGICOULDCRY delicious.

Cheese is the only thing that does seem harder to replicate. There used to be this chia seed "bleu cheese" crumbles (certified vegan), but I haven't seen that around in years. I never had much of a cheese tooth anyway.

On that note, dairy is supposed to have addictive properties, like casein, etc. And you're right - they do try to stick it in "seemingly vegan" cheeses - probably for that reason. So I'd imagine that once you broke that chemical addiction, you won't even miss it.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

If you are currently a meat eater I think it IS a bit difficult to go vegan over night. I stopped eating beef and pork about 20 years ago, but still ate chicken, fish, and dairy products. I saw the documentary "Forks Over Knives" last year. That day, I vowed to became a vegan. The film is not about slaughtering animals, but rather the effects that eating animal products have on YOUR body, in particular, dairy. There is nothing visually offensive in the movie. It follows several people who started eating a plant-based diet on a physicians advice, and follows their progress while hi-lighting information about the effects of eating animal products. It's available on DVD now. For what it's worth, I recommend it, as an introduction to what eating a vegan diet can do for your health.

How did I go vegan?
I immediately cut down to eating a piece of chicken or fish 3 times a week. I still ate cheese. But after about two weeks, I found that I had lost my taste for the meat because everything else was so good and filling. At the end of a month, I cut out milk products and eggs. So essentially I ate a vegetarian diet until I was comfortable switching all the way over. I have been eating a vegan diet for almost a year now. No regrets.

I will echo what was mentioned above. At first, it's difficult to eat in a restaurant. There is butter or other dairy in virtually everything. Your best bet to make sure you will be able to get something to eat in a unfamiliar restaurant is to bring your own alternatives. A small bag of nuts, or a LARA (vegan fruit and nut) bar fit nicely into a shirt pocket and will assure that even if all that is available to you is a salad, you can make a meal of it and get your protein. (or just eat it before you go out) Holidays can be challenging. Last Thanksgiving, while others ate the traditional turkey dinner, I ate my takeout Kung pao tofu. I was fine with it. 

There a number of different milk alternatives that taste great. But, I agree with what most have posted here, the fake cheese stuff is not very tasty. You'll still be able to eat baked goods you make yourself using a milk substitute and fake-egg products. It will tast just as good. There a numerous "fake" meat products some better than others. You'll have to experiment with what you like best. 

As stated in other posts, you don't have to go cold turkey(tofurky ..lol) overnight, and if you think you may find it too difficult, you may find it easier to go vegatarian and then ease into it.

I agree with @dagnytaggart that it's best not to bring up the topic of your veganism unless you are prepared to be incessantly questioned on your choice, or have to explain what you eat. You'll get really tired, really fast of the question, "where do you get your protein?"

If you are interested, PM me and I'll give the titles of some books I found helpful. If you (or anyone else) has any other questions, I'll be glad to discuss them with you via PM.


----------



## dusttrust (Mar 4, 2011)

I have tried veganism, and absolutely do not recommend it!

I was always bloated, with a white coat on my tongue and a damn bad breath. I would fart killer farts all day long. It also seemed like I could never be satisfied and satiated. If you are still going to go vegan, consider this -> 1) There are multiple kind of Omega-3 and Omega-6. One Omg-3 and one Omg-6 in particular CANNOT be consumed from non meat sources. The body can still convert some O-3 and O-6 to these specific kind of Omegas, but it is a slow process, and it still require additional O-3 and O-6 intakes. If you still go vegan, you can still get them from fish oil at the drug store. Of course, fish oil isn't vegan.

As a second point, Vitamin B12 cannot be found from non-meat sources. The body can store B12 for years, but eventually will run out of it and the consequences can be permanent damage, and even death. (I still find the permanent damage more frightening). Some sources will tell you that you can get them from algua, but there are no proofs of it. Therefore, it is still risky to rely on algua to get Vit B12. Ultimately, you can get B12 from enrichied soy milk or other enrichied products.

Actually, I really think humans are intrinsically onmivores. And sadly, nature is cruel; All predators need to kill animals to sustain themselves. And it happens that the prey get caught and suffers agony as it is being shredded alive.


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been vegan for almost a year now and I don't see myself ever going back. When I was younger, I loved burgers and other meaty dishes, but I don't miss them. 
Without the actual intent of becoming vegan, over the years, I slowly eliminated foods from my diet. I started with crabs. I'm from the mid-Atlantic of the U.S. and crabs are very popular there. I figured I'm not eating something boiled alive. From there, I moved onto anything pig. May sound immature, but I like pigs and decided I didn't want to eat them anymore. Maybe once or twice a year, I would have bacon. Then I dropped cows. For many years, I pretty much only consumed poultry. 
One day last year I was chatting with the director of the rescue where I volunteered and I asked her about it. She said she made the change more than 3 and a half decades ago. I didn't understand why vegan instead of vegetarian. She told me that the egg-laying chickens and dairy cow go to slaughter when their production drops. Two days after the conversation, I became vegetarian. About 2 weeks later, I became vegan.
There are so many great cookbooks and plenty of free recipes on Vegetarian Times' site. As for sweets, 'Vegan Cookies Invade Your Cookie Jar' is awesome! I was never a big cookie lover until I bought that book. It doesn't disappoint and that includes omnivores. Any book by Isa Moskowitz is good. There is a different author who never includes mock meats, if they're not your thing. Don't have the name handy, but I do have a book by her called "Vegan Italiano."
Going to restaurants can be a challenge depending on where you live. You can usually make adjustments to veganize items. I highly recommend finding a vegan potluck group. I have lived in 2 different states since the change and have gone to them in each state. They are monthly. I found them fun and informative.
People can be weird about it, as if you're not consuming animal products is threatening to them. It's kind of funny when just politely telling people can put them on the defensive. I'll think to myself, "I don't think your diet is in jeopardy due to vegans." 
An excellent book that will give you even more reason to do it is called "The China Study." It's entirely health-based, a multitude of studies of cancers, heart disease, diabetes and other illnesses and how diet, "Western" vs. whole foods, plant based affects them. It compares these diseases of 'affluence' An interesting bit in the book about how B-12 is in healthy soil-not what we have here. I take a vegan multivitamin that contains it by Deva. 
I have mixed feelings about mock meats. When I do buy them, I go for Tofurky. I think it's the best tasting one. Amy's Organic lists, just after the work 'ingredients,' if it is vegan. Incidentally vegan:Oreos, Nutter Butters, Chex Mix Traditional and Doritos Sweet and Spicy to name a few. I've never tried hemp milk, though I'm curious. The milks can vary in flavor depending on the brand. As someone else mentioned coconut milk is great. I alternate between coconut and almond. 
As for foods you love, you'll find new ones. Before switching over, I didn't do much in the way of cooking. Now, I actually cook and learned that not only am I good at it, but I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Strikes me as the wrong reason to go vegan. 

While slaughterhouses surely aren't the nicest sights and places to hang around, the supermarket refrigerator will be as full the day after you've stopped eating meat as the day prior to stopping. In fact, even if the masses stopped consuming meat, at first, rather than slaughtering less animals, they'd rather throw away everything that wasn't sold - Now, that would be truly wasted animals deaths.

While not of utmost importance, note that meat is the only natural resource of creatine, which can be quite important for your muscles.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I tried being vegan and it did not work for me. It made me feel even more neurotic (I probably wasn't getting enough animal protein related B vitamins) and also had irritable bowel syndrome, seemed like. 

Other problems include the fact that its relatively expensive to be vegan if you want to eat food that actually is tasty, contains the nutrition you require and offers variety. 

I missed cheese terribly. Vegan cheese ohmyfuckinggawdgrossanddisgusting.

HOWEVER, you could introduce some vegan meals into your routine, like eating almond butter on some kind of whole grain bread or crackers, eating hummus with veggies and/or pita or other breads, eating more beans, and trying out things like veggie burgers and tofu dishes.

I think it's easier to be vegetarian than vegan. I even had a doctor tell me that being vegan is pretty much a part-time job, like it has to be a major hobby in order for you to do it "correctly."

It's not for me, but some people seem okay with it.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Never tried to go vegan, but did try to go vegetarian a few times, and all those times i just felt weak and i was careful to get required nutrients, i don't know my body needs meat to function. but good luck if you decide to become vegan.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

if you do decide to become vegan get wild riceworks rice chips. they're the bomb hell get them even if you don't become vegan


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

mmm, bean burritos. 


right now, im googling on how to make fake hamburger patties myself. anyone know of any ways?


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> mmm, bean burritos.


Bean burritos sound great. BTW, I admire your resolve to go vegan. Have you checked out a nutritionist to find out if you need any supplements?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd say go vegetarian first then vegan if you like it 

Good food to use:
Lentils (great protein and carb)
Veggies (esp. dark green ones, lots of iron)
Eggs (iron and protein)
Quorn/meat substitutes (expensive, but worth it)
Cereals (barley, beans etc) -- I make soup with them.

Also, make sure you take multivitimins because of iron and such.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> recently visited a slaughter house, I don`t think I can stomach eating another burger again.
> 
> I m thinking of going vegan but it seems like it would be a tough thing to do but I will do it anyway. any suggestions on how to start off? any awesome recipes? guess I m looking for some vegan advice on how to begin.


Just my thoughts:

Why?

In your own words and without referring to any other comments or sources, explain why you want to go vegan.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Feral sheep said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/[MEDIA=youtube]es6U00LMmC4[/MEDIA]
> 
> Another thing I would recommend is watching the movie Earthlings. It streams for free online on a website of its own, and it's also on youtube. My little sister watched it and became vegan from being a meat eater, cold turkey. It's such an intense documentary that she says she can't look at meat and even consider it as a food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

LiquidCool said:


> Just my thoughts:
> 
> Why?
> 
> In your own words and without referring to any other comments or sources, explain why you want to go vegan.


I seen much to not want to eat meat again, plus I m starting to feel much better with out meat in my diet. 

I do love animals and do have issues with seeing them in pain


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> mmm, bean burritos.
> 
> 
> right now, im googling on how to make fake hamburger patties myself. anyone know of any ways?


I've never tried to make my own grain based burger. I've found a soy and grain based one that I really like. It's becoming more popular and easier find in the supermarkets. I even found it at Target. (For those of you reading this who aren't in the USA that's a large drug/dept/grocery store chain here) It's called Gardein. (that's a contraction of garden and protein)

It looks and has the texture of a real burger. Pretty good. It's a frozen product. This manufacturer also makes other fake meat products. Here's a link to their website:

gardein


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

I might add some cumin.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> I seen much to not want to eat meat again, plus I m starting to feel much better with out meat in my diet.
> 
> I do love animals and do have issues with seeing them in pain


Do what suits you.

It just sounds as though going vegan may be an over-response based on your reasons as opposed to going vegetarian.


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

Feeling awesome.

looking into supplement replacements. 

anyone know some awesome vegan snacks? what are the best herbs to keep in a kitchen that make meals taste delicious?


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Feral sheep said:


> I might add some cumin.


did you make these? if so, how did you like them?


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> did you make these? if so, how did you like them?


 it was not too bad. I did not have all the ingredients though. I`m going to have to work to get a little more creative.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

black bean burgers are awesome, i love them


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried the black bean burgers. Great flavor, but I couldn't get the consistency right. Kind of mushy even after cooking, not at all like real patties. Am I doing something wrong or is that the way it's supposed to be? 

If so I'll probably just convert the recipe into a potato and bean stir-fry (love the seasoning and potato/bean combination), but did anyone get better results?


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

I recommended trying to cook indian dishes. I fell in love with vegetarian food through indian cuisine. They have thousands of years of experience behind them.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried this fake "chicken" last night. Nice meat-like texture. A bit bland, like most soy products. Needs a bit of seasoning.

I served it over whole-grain pasta with a sauce of lemon juice and fake "butter", with capers and pine nuts.

Pretty good.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I commend your choice, and the reasoning behind it. I have been a vegetarian for four years and a vegan for two of those. Watching the documentary Earthlings finally pushed me to veganism. It is not nearly as difficult as it might at first appear to maintain a vegan diet. You can eat quite well and healthy, and can make food every bit as appetizing as non-vegan alternatives. You can find some decent meat substitutes, though I usually just make things from scratch. Soy or almond milk is a perfect substitute for milk. Beans and rice are an excellent source of protein. You may want to take vitamin supplements. I do on an on and off again basis, and feel not ill effects when I refrain. Just make sure you eat enough (beans, rice, fresh veggies, etc.). You can always try it, and if you feel ill, go back to vegetarianism and consult a nutritionist. I am healthy, and actually weight a bit more than I did when I was a non-vegan, and all well-proportioned, not too thin or anemic. I actually feel better than I ever have.

This site has some wonderful recipes: Vegan YumYum

Try the Super Quick Tomato Basil Cream Pasta. It is delicious!

You can likewise make a wonderful alfredo sauce with cashews. The cashews make it rich and creamy.

If you like, and have decided to go trough with this, I can post some of my favorite recipes, or send them to you via private message.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Cashew Alfredo Sauce

1/2 cup raw cashews
1 1/2 cups boiling water (best to use starchy pasta-cooking water)
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1-3 garlic cloves
1 tablespoon olive oil
salt & pepper

Directions:

Place raw cashews (not roasted!) in a food processor and pulse until nuts are very fine. Carefully add in the boiling water (it's best to use some water from the pot that you've cooked your pasta in but it's not necessary); process until smooth.

Add the lemon juice, garlic, olive oil, and process again until smooth. Adjust seasonings with salt and pepper. 

The sauce thickens during the blending process, so blend it for a few minutes until it thickens up. Afterwards heat it in a saucepan over low heat for a few minutes. When it is thick enough, remove and serve over cooked pasta. 

You can vary this a bit by replacing some of the water with soy milk, and by adding a tablespoon or so of Dijon mustard. You can also add a tablespoon of nutritional yeast, which should give a bit more of a cheesy consistency, but is not necessary I never use it). I usually add some red pepper flakes while it is thickening on the stove to give it a little spiciness. You can also add some steamed broccoli, sauteed mushrooms, or other veggie(s) of your choice.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

excellent source for all things Vegan:

Vegan Health Home Page


----------

